# 45 auto ammo



## situkslammer (Oct 11, 2007)

I have 3 boxes of 50 count Winchester 45 auto ammo. I don't have the 45 any more so looking to trade it for either 7mm-08, 300wsm or 38. Let me know I'd interested. Text me 8016743394. I live In West Point


----------

